# Challenge Gareth - 1500pt Army Panting Contest



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Over on the painted dragon, the members are challenging me. I have a small reputation for painting armies really fast, the members have challenged me to see if they can paint their armies faster. My army is going so well, I wanted to share it with other forums. Why let TPD hog all the fun hey! 

*Week 1 and week 2. - Assembly*
Took 2 whole weeks to assemble the whole 1500pt army










*Week 3. - Painting the first 3 units*
Started painting what I considered the hardest to paint units. 3 units completed in 6 days.









2nd to 3rd edition metal tyranid warriors

















Current edition metal gargoyles. 

















*Week 4.- Painting the Raveners*
No pics just yet, as this is the week I'm up to. So far i've painted all the red skin of the 6 Raveners. I hope to finish these in the next couple of days. Not sure what I should paint next... mayber the stealers or the fexes.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some great models there. Those tyranid warrirors have always been my favorite ones. How long will the whole army take do you think?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

humakt said:


> Some great models there. Those tyranid warrirors have always been my favorite ones. How long will the whole army take do you think?


Not sure mate. 2 months ish?


6 Raveners complete. WOOP! That's the 5 hardest to paint units done. Next up 2 screamer killer carnifexes. I would love to be able to have the fexes complete before next week.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

the standard that you complete these models to in such a short time is incredible. How many hours would you say one unit of Warriors takes you? Any tips for how to be quick?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Seriously Gareth, you're about my favourite painter. Not just because of the quality, but the speed that you achieve such quality in and the models you do always have interest. Those 'Nid Warriors make me feel like a kid again, and I can't wait to see the 'Fexes.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You sir, are a witch. Those are some seriosuly good looking minis, and made even more impressive by the timescale.

Very well done bud!

+Rep

Reaper


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work and fast. I have been working on one model for almost a month. Can't find the time to paint. + rep from me.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Group shot is looking cool, almost all the biggest critters are done, which I judge to be the most time consuming to paint. I think I might stick with the theme of the larger critters and paint the last 3 tyranid warriors next.

End of week 4 group shot









Fex close ups

































Some serious hours have been spent on the project so far, pretty much doubled my usual number of painting hours due to circumstances at work, makes sense to capitalise on my work misfortune and keep busy.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Incredible work, I'd give you rep but it won't let me !!!!

How did you do that amazing purple to white blending effect? That is something I must learn.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

The speed and quality of your work is amazing! How did you come up with the colors? Did that take time to think about or you just did it as you were going along? I mean the location of the yellows and where and what color to use for your highlights makes me think you dream of the colors when you are not painting.
+rep


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

There must be something amiss here. You sure you aint a Tyranid Gareth and youre just taking family pictures to fool us?:laugh:

You are totally mad when it comes to painting. Damn quick and really good result too. Is anyone honestly expecting to have a chance to win their challenge at all
Have motivation rep!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow progress this week, real life has decided to intervene in my progress and has only allowed for one unit to be completed for week 5 (so far). The unit is 3 plastic Tyranid Warriors. I think I'll paint the 4 ripper bases next.

3 Tyranid Warriors









Week 4.5 Group Shot


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Started this week really strongly, i've got the first basecoats done on 8 stealers, I've built my objective marker (floating shield generator) and I've finished the army's HQ, a broodlord. 

Broodlord with extended carapace, feeder tendrils and flesh hooks.

























4 ripper bases









Shield Generator Strategem / or objective marker









Army shot so far


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

End of week 6 in the bug brother house...

This week has been hectic, real life once again conspired against me and limited my hobby time. I managed to complete the broodlord and genestealer retinue this week though. Because these guys use to be human, I've painted the skin in an alien pink in a kind of mocking way to their original heritage, also because they're born out of human stock, I thought I'd leave off the yellow markings. 

Broodlord + retinue









Close up of 2 stealers









Week 7 of the challenge will see me paint the last 2 units while I wait for the bastion to arrive. So challenge should be finished by the end of week 8... Bit of an open statement that... can anyone else complete before that time?


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow you are really good. The ratio of time taken to quality is 1:3 billion. I could never paint that fast and that well. You sir, are a painting prodigy. + rep for your painting.


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

Your work is simply amazing. Those nids look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I've been a little quiet on the blog front (not on tpd though, that's the main blog i've updated regularly) so this is a quick fix up to date post of just pictures. Suffice to say I just have 8 Hormagaunts left.

8 Termagaunts

















Objective or strategic asset marker (shield generator).

















Group shot









Bastion WIP

























Finished Bastion (Tyranid themed terrain piece)




















































Finished! I won, none of the challengers could beat me. I built and painted 1500pts of tyranids, an objective marker and a themed terrain piece in 7 weeks and 4 days.

The last unit, 8 Hormagaunts.









The proof, full group shot. 









All of the above can be seen at Games Workshop Thurrock Lakeside (UK) in their cabinet at the back of the store.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing. You paint like a demon. Oh how I envy your skills. Plus rep.


----------

